# DVC Anaheim



## Troopers (Oct 29, 2007)

When will Disney release for sale?

Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know, but I bet DVC does.  Give 'em a call.


----------



## JimC (Oct 31, 2007)

Probably 6 - 9 months before they open in late 2009.


----------



## lprstn (Nov 13, 2007)

*Disney Vacation Club Coming to Anaheim*

The LA Times was one of many sources reporting today that Disney will expand the Grand Californian hotel at Disneyland, including 50 timeshare units available through Disney Vacation Club.

But what caught my eye? Well, MouseGuest Weekly listeners might remember that just last week Lisa was frustrated that nobody would ever give her a straight answer about how much it costs to buy into DVC. So, hey Lisa! Here’s a snippet from the LA Times article that helps to answer your question:



			
				LA Times  said:
			
		

> The cost of joining Disney Vacation Club starts with a minimum $16,700 one-time purchase price, plus annual maintenance fees of at least $600. Members then buy points and use them to determine where, when and for how long they stay. The average purchase price is $26,000, which buys a two-bedroom unit for one week each year.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 13, 2007)

lprstn said:


> But what caught my eye? Well, MouseGuest Weekly listeners might remember that just last week Lisa was frustrated that nobody would ever give her a straight answer about how much it costs to buy into DVC. So, hey Lisa! Here’s a snippet from the LA Times article that helps to answer your question:
> 
> The cost of joining Disney Vacation Club starts with a minimum $16,700 one-time purchase price, plus annual maintenance fees of at least $600. Members then buy points and use them to determine where, when and for how long they stay. The average purchase price is $26,000, which buys a two-bedroom unit for one week each year.


This is not completely accurate. Prices vary slightly when purchasing through Disney. For example, Beach Club is more dollars per point than Old Key West. Animal Kingdom is more than Saratoga.
You must look at the per point dollar amount, then figure how many points you need. Annual fees are also different at every DVC Resort.

To suggest there is one price for a week in a 2br is silly. There are 5 different seasons at DVC, all requiring a different point value. In addition, the number of points required can vary from resort to resort, and view to view.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2007)

bump
(to bring to the top of the new forum)


----------

